# Dont hate me, but free comission..?



## NoxTheDutch (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi, sorry to ask, but I was wondering if you had any free time and felt like drawing...maybe you'd help me with my fursona! The name is Nox, it needs to be darker colors and is a dutch angel dragon..I really would appreciate the help! Im rather new to the fandom still so..please?~


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 6, 2016)

Gotta provide reference, bruh.


----------



## NoxTheDutch (Jul 6, 2016)

Basically that..


----------



## NoxTheDutch (Jul 6, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Gotta provide reference, bruh.


I finished the ref sheet..


----------



## NoxTheDutch (Jul 6, 2016)

I also forgot the antlers..
They're short and deer-like..


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Aug 19, 2016)

Was Telephone the first dutch angel dragon?


----------



## NoxTheDutch (Aug 19, 2016)

Shadowblackwolf said:


> Was Telephone the first dutch angel dragon?


I think so ^^ I'm pretty sure tbh!


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Aug 19, 2016)

How long has telephone been around? Dutch angel dragons have been popping up all over the place recently.
 (just as a reference point, I've been gone from the fandom for five years. Just got back about a month ago.)


----------



## Zipline (Aug 19, 2016)

Shadowblackwolf said:


> Was Telephone the first dutch angel dragon?


yup. She created them and then everyone wanted to copy it for some reason.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 19, 2016)

Zipline said:


> yup. She created them and then everyone wanted to copy it for some reason.


It's an extremely appealing design. (Of course, that doesn't imply you have to like it)

Like, I thought I would never like completely made-up species, but then I discovered Telephone's design. Damn brilliant.


----------



## NoxTheDutch (Aug 20, 2016)

Shadowblackwolf said:


> How long has telephone been around? Dutch angel dragons have been popping up all over the place recently.
> (just as a reference point, I've been gone from the fandom for five years. Just got back about a month ago.)


Ummm I'm not exactly sure to be honest..I'm gonna have to say 2 or 3 years..maybe more ^^' But I'm not really sure..


----------



## NoxTheDutch (Aug 20, 2016)

Zipline said:


> yup. She created them and then everyone wanted to copy it for some reason.


Well, as long as you follow the guide lines everything is dandy. Ino likes how much the family (I'm not sure what else to call it at the moment) has grown. I'd be pretty damn proud if I made up a species and it was as loved as the Dutchies!


----------



## nerdbat (Aug 20, 2016)

Shadowblackwolf said:


> How long has telephone been around? Dutch angel dragons have been popping up all over the place recently.


I personally think it's just a fad, like sparkledogs and cruxes.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Aug 20, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> I personally think it's just a fad, like sparkledogs and cruxes.


I used to have a friend who would change sonas like wildfire, and one of them i believe was a crux...... i instantly knew it was something that would die out eventually


----------



## Wolveon (Aug 20, 2016)

Shadowblackwolf said:


> Was Telephone the first dutch angel dragon?


----------



## Julen (Aug 20, 2016)

Wolveon said:


>


----------



## NoxTheDutch (Aug 20, 2016)

I agree though.. -.-


----------



## Raddy Fox (Aug 22, 2016)

I'll do it.  Seen as you're new.


----------



## NoxTheDutch (Aug 22, 2016)

Raddy Fox said:


> I'll do it.  Seen as you're new.


thank you!~


----------



## Raddy Fox (Aug 22, 2016)

Give me a week or so. I'll have a chat with you about colours and design at some point, prolly via DM. Could you link me your FA?


----------



## NoxTheDutch (Aug 22, 2016)

Raddy Fox said:


> Give me a week or so. I'll have a chat with you about colours and design at some point, prolly via DM. Could you link me your FA?


 um?


----------



## Raddy Fox (Aug 22, 2016)

Do you have a FurAffinity account? The arty counterpart to this forum? I'll contact you later to talk about how you want it to look, but probably on there.


----------



## NoxTheDutch (Aug 22, 2016)

Raddy Fox said:


> Do you have a FurAffinity account? The arty counterpart to this forum? I'll contact you later to talk about how you want it to look, but probably on there.


Um, I do..but I never really check it..(I fell asleep, sorry. ) I'm pretty sure its LoveMeSenpai..not 100% it might be LoveMeSempai..nehh..


----------

